# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  "Maqedonia Shqiptare", kundërpërgjigje ndaj Enciklopedisë Maqedonase

## Studenti-Te

*Vula e turpit dhe e barbarisë historiografike* 

_“Hapi i parë në likuidimin e një populli është të fshini kujtesën e tij. Shkatërroni librat e tij, kulturën e tij, historinë e tij. Atëherë, vini dikë të shkruajë libra të rinj, të krijojë një kulturë të re, të shpikë një histori të re. Para se të kalojë shumë kohë, kombi do të harrojë se çfarë është dhe çfarë qe”._

" A nation of sheep will beget a government of wolves" : Edward R. Morrow ( 1908-1965 ) American Journalist.

“Enciklopedia maqedonase”, që trazoi një rrëmet dhe turbullirë opinionesh në Maqedoni dhe më gjerë, nga pjesa më e madhe e debatuesve të saj thuajse u kuptua vetëm si një rrufe e rënë nga qielli i paqtuar, si një aksident i trazuar nga ca mendje të matufosura dhe të robëruara që kanë bërë emër si shkrues të përhënur të kronikave mbi hanet e eklipsuara të udhëve të historisë; në të cilat udhë, ata, me moral të zvetënuar shkencor, kanë ngritur një histori të paqenë, të shpërfytyruar dhe duke bërë rrënojë historinë e të tjerëve, kanë përvetësuar paturpësisht tërë atë rrugëtim historik të të tjerëve, të cilën e gjejmë të faktuar në një det të pamasë veprash historike të të gjitha kohërave.

Kjo sipërmarrje ishte menduar që të jetë vepra e fundme e radhës, e cila i shkon gjer në fund zhbërjes së faktit historik të shqiptarëve këtu dhe njëkohësisht ishte e menduar të dalë para lexuesve në një kohë që do të provonte edhe njëherë përgjumjen dhe anestezinë e ndërgjegjes kombëtare dhe historike ndër shqiptarët aktualisht. Dollia “konsensuale” që u ngrit në orët e para mes autorëve dhe cerberëve të eklipseve “historike” shqiptare, u përballë pastaj me zemëratën e opinionit shqiptar të esëlluar, si një fakt që dëshmoi se dollibashët e kishin gabuar kohën e konstatimit të “vdekjes totale në vuajtje dhe në heshtje” të ndërgjegjes kombëtare shqiptare . Ata mbase kishin hamendësuar se poshtërimi i radhës i bërë me këtë enciklopedi, nga të “ardhurit nga mali” do të shpallej prapë si një “pajtim historik”, sikundër u prit poshtërimi i gjuhës në Kushtetutë. Por, ishte reagimi i njëzëshëm dhe i përshqiptarshëm që e përgënjeshtroi këtë hesap dhe kalendar të lajthitur të autorëve të enciklopedisë.

Ndërkaq, ndanë këtyre reagimeve të përshqiptarshme, u imponuan zëshëm, si ca herë gjer më tash, edhe ca bufatori “melankolike” të hanxhinjve të “tavernave shkencore”, që paraprakisht, tok me autorët e kësaj zezone, kishin ecur tinëzisht dhe maje-gishtash mbi punën rrënuese të “enciklopedistëve”. Dhe, nga errëtira ku i kishin sosur këto pazare kobheshtura, ky rrëmet i trazoi të dalin vetëm për ca kohë në “bregun e shpëtimit”, ku këta “parathënës përfitues” kërkonin që edhe njëherë të shfaqin “rishkëlqimin” mashtrues si apologjet të të “vërtetave historike”, të cilat nuk shkojnë më larg se hyrja në vath dhe në pazar të ri në këtë intrigë të vazhduar. ...

Maqedonia shqiptare

----------


## luzi 1

shqiptaret ne ballkan kudo vuajne ata duan te ndahen nga popujt e tjere por zbejne dot nje shtet per veten te them te drejten personalisht jam neveritur se edhe kur identifikohemi eshte e pamundur qe mos ti ngjitemi nje populli tjeter kemi shqiptaret e shqiperise ,shqiptaret e kosoves, shqiptaret e malit te zi, shqiptaret e maqedonise, shqiptaret e greqise por qe te njihemi per ate qe jemi e pamundur... prandaj mos habitemi se vuajme  se enciklopedia eshte gjeja me qesharake qe mund te presim

----------


## Gjinokastra

sa qesharak jan keta IRJEM-asit ! Nene tereza misionare katolike , e njerrin ortodokse ! 

 :pa dhembe:

----------


## drenicaku

Kjo Eshte Lufta Qe Kuptoin Sllavet

----------


## mersim

"Enciklopedia Maqedonase"ishte nji deshtim i radhes i politikes maqedone ,qe ka per qellim ti paraqet maqedonet si trashigimtar te mqedoneve antik.
Vepra e historianve shqiptare qe jetojne ne Maqedoni ,Maqedonia Shqiptare eshte nji pergjigje shkencore dhe ne kohen  adekuat per pseudoenciklopedin Maqedonase ,sepse Europa dhe bota moderne nuk duan fjale por vepra ,e kjo eshte nji veper e duhur qe gjithe historianet do i kene te permbeledhura ne nji vend  dokumentat historike qe deshmojn qe Shqiptaret jen autokton ne keto troje .Cka eshte shume e randesishme fakti qe kjo veper eshte edhe ne anglisht e frengjisht por dhashte zoti te perkthehet edhe ne gj.maqedone qe edhe qytetaret e thjeshte maqedon te kene mudesi te njihen me historin e shqiptareve te maqedonis e cila eshte e perbashket dhe e pa ndashme nga historia e Shqiptareve tjere,se nuk ka dy hitori ,te ndara per shqiptaret ajo eshte nji dhe e pa ndare,per arsye se politika  ditore maqedone i ka infetktuar me ide nacilonaliste qytetaret maqedon.
Urime autoreve te kesaj vepre te madhe .
Gezuar Viti i Rri e me suksese.
Nga Mersimi.

----------

